# Two days



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

I might end up getting a day or two next week to spend in New Jersey. If I can convince my wife we may stay somewhere between Atlantic City and Stone Harbor. Is it worth it to take any tackle with me this time of year? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't know about that area but if you look up Fortescue NJ I read reports they catching white perch and small striper. If there are any back waters near you I would guess you can catch the same


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

Pajigging machin said:


> I don't know about that area but if you look up Fortescue NJ I read reports they catching white perch and small striper. If there are any back waters near you I would guess you can catch the same


Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Take light gear and fish the back....the sod banks are holding perch and short bass


----------

